# 97 S-10 mount for meyer ST-72 plow



## spgeid (Jan 26, 2009)

Does anyone have advise or pics of the best way to mount a meyer plow on a 1997 S-10 4x4. Seems like meyer doesn't make a stock mount for this new of truck. I bought a ST-72 off a jeep wrangler and I'm trying to make a custom mount for on it. So if anyone has any close up pics I would appreciate it


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

This is the mount that you need I think.... S10 Meyer mount


----------



## cherokeeman (Jan 21, 2009)

too bad tou could not trade your s10 for a cherokee the 4 litre inline six is target proof very strong engine the s10s offer 4.3 v six they always have problems i have owned both vehicles i never plowed with my 91 s10 but i have been plowing strong with my 96 cherokee 7 years never had a breakdown with my jeep my plow is another story good luck nomatter what you choose cherokeeman


----------

